# Replacing Treble Hooks with Inline Hooks



## Smackdaddy53

I make sure the front one is gap out and the rear one is up.


----------



## Hardluk81

Forward. I made the switch last year and am not sure I prefer it on my topwater baits. I might go up a hook size on the front before going back to the trebles. I just think my hookup ratio was better with less missed fish on the treble hooks. I do like how weedless the singles are though.


----------



## bjtripp83

https://www.saltstrong.com/articles/how-to-replace-treble-hooks/

Read another article but can't find it, also made a point to instruct orienting this way


----------



## Hardluk81

Here ya go!

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/swapping-treble-hooks-for-singles.42108/


----------



## tailchaser16

Rapala does em like this


----------



## WillPCB

Hope this helps!


----------



## j102

Front hook facing forward...








I bought a couple of Rapalas with inline single hooks and replaced the treble hooks on the Spook Jr.


----------



## DBStoots

Thanks everybody. Guess I should probably swap 'em out.


----------



## Jason

Opposing hook points just like pictured above. Run singles on everything from jr spooks to my tuna poppers.


----------



## Sabalon

I switched out all mine on the CD11s we use occasionally to slow troll for tarpon in Mexico. 

Hook up rate has suffered some, but not having to pull that second nasty treble hook out of a big fish’s eye is well worth it.


----------



## krash

I switch out most of mine using an assortment of hooks, started with standard J hooks using a second split ring to get them to hang/run right, then they started making inline hooks purpose built for replacement.. use which ever ones I can find Owner and/or VMC (see that other post).
I've also used circle hooks and a size smaller on the front than the back so the hooks don't tangle together as often.
I generally set them up with opposing hook setup as pictured, but recently I tried setting the hooks so both point upwards, like the rear hook, and this way in floating grass the lure generally will pass right thru shedding the grass rather than picking it up and still hook fish with that setup just as well with both hooks.


----------



## FSUDrew99

I will say this about the single hook switch out is that you get hung up less in vegetation.... Also when you do hook into a nice sized fish that damn plug is going to break before you straighten out one of those thick VMC inlines!


----------



## WillPCB

You know it!


----------



## CurtisWright

Ahh, The first step on your journey to becoming a fly fisher.


----------



## DBStoots

Krash, that's the reason I had the front hook facing backward to begin with! I fish in the Everglades National Park quite a bit, and there is a lot of floating grass so topwater fishing is a challenge.


----------



## jimsmicro

I think you might as well take the front hook off if you face the gap of it up towards the bait. It might be "weedless" but it's going to be fishless too.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

j102 said:


> Front hook facing forward...
> 
> View attachment 19170
> I bought a couple of Rapalas with inline single hooks and replaced the treble hooks on the Spook Jr.


How is your hook up rate compared to trebles? I have replaced some with 4x trebles as std hooks were being broken n straightened.


----------



## WillPCB

About like this.


----------



## krash

jimsmicro said:


> I think you might as well take the front hook off if you face the gap of it up towards the bait. It might be "weedless" but it's going to be fishless too.


Perhaps, but I find the lure run more true to their design with both hooks installed, in lures with 3 sets of trebbles I always leave the middle one off.
You also don't get as many bites with a hunk of floating eel or turtle grass hanging on the hook, not to mention the time you spend reeling that lure up clearing the hook and trying to make a cast back to an active missed strike.

I have a friend that uses circle hooks as replacements and that does not make any sense to me either, but they catch fish with them as well asn anyone else does.


----------



## j102

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> How is your hook up rate compared to trebles? I have replaced some with 4x trebles as std hooks were being broken n straightened.


It’s the same. I use the inline VMC or Owner hooks which are strong.
The difference is in saving my fingers, the net and the fish. So much easier to work them.


----------



## Hardluk81

This was caught with 15lb and an X-Rap

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/...T-IGFA-WORLD-RECORD-quot-LENGTH-quot-CATAGORY


----------



## Monty

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I make sure the front one is gap out and the rear one is up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Hardluk81 said:


> This was caught with 15lb and an X-Rap
> 
> http://forums.floridasportsman.com/...T-IGFA-WORLD-RECORD-quot-LENGTH-quot-CATAGORY


49” isn’t the world record length bull red, many over 50” and I believe a few 60” plus have been caught. My personal best was 52” a few years ago on 20# mono at the jetties on a live piggy perch.


----------



## EdK13

IGFA magical measuring device that they sell must have been used. Its not a line class record. I know a guy that used to catch them that size on 10lb mono. And the guy in North Carolina just has the Stanley tape record or is it a weight record - this stuff is too funny.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

EdK13 said:


> IGFA magical measuring device that they sell must have been used. Its not a line class record. I know a guy that used to catch them that size on 10lb mono. And the guy in North Carolina just has the Stanley tape record or is it a weight record - this stuff is too funny.


I guess anyone can say they hold the world record these days


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Back to single hooks. I am just about ready to swap to all singles because I’m tired of trout getting hooked all in the head and gill plates from using plugs with trebles. I have a weight chart for single hooks and treble hooks somewhere. You have to try to keep the hook weights similar or the action and sink rate will change drastically.


----------



## DBStoots

Smackdaddy53, it would be great if you could post that chart when you find it. Thanks!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

DBStoots said:


> Smackdaddy53, it would be great if you could post that chart when you find it. Thanks!


Here’s a link to my kooky buddy Jim’s post. This was before they had the single hooks with in line eyes so you don’t have to double up split rings to keep the hooks in line with the plug. If you are serious and want to really get deep into matching hook weights buy a digital scale from Harbor Freight for about $10. I have one for rod building and use it to fine tune plugs.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=313579


----------



## krash

Owner, I noticed, has started displaying the hook weight on their packaing, at least on the single inline replacement hook packaging.

I'd like to find a chart with the weights listed, even if it was a ball park chart, but its not a one to one comparison a #6 trebble from one manufacturer can weigh more/less than from another manufacturer, same with x/0 inline's. 
But for my purposes perhaps purchasing a cheap scale, as mentioned, and doing a little grunt work I can come up with something... it will take a while I don;t buy lures that often.
It would be sufficient for me to list a specific lure (I only use 4 or 5 different lures) weigh up the trebbles when I remove them, list it, then also weigh up the hooks I use for replacements and get something going.
The manufacturers could do the work for us, but its not likely they will. It would be nice if they all offered lures with the option of trebble or single, or no hooks at all.


----------



## DBStoots

Krash, put that chart together for us and share it!


----------



## krash

DBStoots said:


> Krash, put that chart together for us and share it!


Ok here is a start, I picked up a small digital scale, a new pair of digital calipers, (both somewhat accurate cheap chinese tools form fleabay), ordered up a couple other hooks I found online, and did some weights and measure... of the hooks I have on hand. Where I had more than one hook I used 3 or 4 and averaged out the data for perhaps a more true value.
Can't afford to run out and buy a bunch of new lures but as I do from now on I'll update my chart. If anyone wants to send me a sample lure or hooks I'll happily add the data to the chart.

Can't quite figure out how to add the table to this site.. here is a link to another site where its posted -> http://fishthefuture.com/thread/821/single-hook-replacement-on-lures?page=3


----------



## f86sabjf

Just saw this posted on YouTube


----------

